# Part time English Teacher?



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been informed that teaching English part time instead of full time might help me get a job faster also if you work part time you can work past 60? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Marvelsm


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not sure about teaching English past 60, but if you have one or two part time gigs it will give you a leg up on people who do not have any experience yet. 

If you are in Bangkok, I would check with some of the language schools in places around Asoke and Siam about part time jobs. They may need someone to fill some awkward time slots and then that would give you a reference and experience when you apply for full time positions at other schools, or may give lead to a full time position should one open at your current school.

Check postings on Ajarn for jobs.

Good luck.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Professor, I was told here in Bangkok that starting off part-time will give me an advantage.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Don't forget marvelsm, whether you work part-time or full-time: You'll need a WP. I know, there are a lot of teachers working without one, but there is a risk.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Joseph again, getting a work permit on a one month course is looking tricky.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

For the teachers-course itself you don't need a WP. 
It would be good to enter Thailand on a non-immigrant B multiple entry one year visa. 
It gives you a year time to do the course, find a job, obtain a WP and all legal.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Joseph, I was thinking of a retirement visa then when I find a job change to business


----------

